

Do not sign up for Rippln, it's a piramid scheme (and not the next big thing). - aapje
http://ripplnmobile.com/

======
aapje
I've been getting invites from friends to sign up at
<http://www.startmyripple.com/>

I couldn't find info on the company or it's team. After some more research I
found a post on Yahoo about it. I think this guy did a pretty good job
explaining the possible dangers when you sign up:

[http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/advisor/rippln-
investigation-...](http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/advisor/rippln-
investigation-mlm-pyramid-scheme-scam-020306821.html)

Be warned.

~~~
djeenie
I received an invite as well. Not signing up for this. You have to sign an NDA
and cannot remove your account if you want to. TechCrunch also has a post up:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/what-not-to-do-in-your-
star...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/what-not-to-do-in-your-startup-
promo-video/)

------
eclipticplane
I read their home page and still have no idea what the hell they are actually
selling or doing.

~~~
yen223
Obviously they do appification, gamification, and mobile! Actually I don't
know what they do either.

------
smtddr
Look at this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7-nxxkjS0>

I cannot imagine the human being that would watch this video and not have an
overload of mental-alarms screaming "scam". I want to meet the people who fall
for this. I want to know how they function in society day after day. They must
see the world in a way that is beyond my comprehension.

